# MEATEATER podcast coming to Utah



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

Only if we all request him to. The more entries for zip codes in Utah, the higher likelihood Steven Rinella and the meateater crew will visit for their 2018 podcast live tour. Here's the link to enter

https://tourdemand.live/steven-rinella

P.S. if you don't already listen it's a fantastic podcast.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

What is the benefit of him coming to Utah to do his podcast? Is there something more to it than just where he broadcasts it from? 

Or is it just cool to say that he came to visit Utah? 

I don't do a lot of podcasts, but I've generally liked what I've heard and seen from Meateater.


----------



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

Since he's already going to be touring I figured why not here. Also on his live podcasts they take questions from the audience and there's opportunities for vip tickets/meet and greet type stuff.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

The benefit is that they allow a live audience to come join them while they record the podcast. in the past they have interacted with the audience as well. I put in id love to to go see him live!


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Way ahead of you! I think it would be so awesome to go see a live broadcast


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Would be perfect conversation to get all the Utah hunters who want State control of Fed land to chat with Mr. Meat Eater.....


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Steve is really up on land ownership issues, especially in regards to states trying to control federal lands, and Utah is ground zero for that issue. He would be a fantastic spokesman for hunters and anglers in Utah!


----------



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

I put in as soon as he put that episode out


----------

